# Will deca help with joint pain caused by accutane?



## Stat42 (Jul 6, 2016)

I've been on accutane for a little over 3 months now and the side effect of joint aches is really hitting me hard now. Was thinking about pinning 1/4cc (about 75mg) of deca every 4-5 days. Will it help? Is that enough deca to help? Was thinking about just asking my doctor but I know she can't tell me it's that it's a good idea even if it will actually help, so that's why I'm looking to you guys


H-as Pharma


----------



## Schredder (Jul 6, 2016)

Its hard to say at what dose Deca will help lube the joints.  And Im sure the dose is going to vary from person to person.  I do know guys who run 200mg per week as part of their TRT protocol and have said that dose works for them is terms of joint health.

If you dont mind me asking, was your acne that bad that you needed to go the Acutane route?  Did you try anything else first?  Zinc Oxide cream?


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks man appreciate the input. I know that 200mg/w would most likely work but I'm starting a cycle next week with tren e and I'd rather dose the deca at the least possible amount that would help to avoid too much bloating as I will be running cyp along with the tren which kind of bloats me enough. 


H-as Pharma


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 6, 2016)

And yes my acne was terrible on my shoulders, back, chest and face. I'm a 32 year old man that had acne worse than most teens. When I saw the dermatologist accutane was highly recommended and on my 3rd visit with her she actually called me out on using the gear. 


H-as Pharma


----------



## Schredder (Jul 7, 2016)

Ya that suck man.  I dont think Zinc Oxide will work if its that bad.  It does however work really well on less than major cases of it.  Id be curious to actually see how well it works on a situation like yours.  Is the Acutane working?  Keep an eye on AST and ALT.


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah man believe it or not in just over 3 months my acne is 98% gone on my back, shoulders and chest. Still a small battle on my face, especially with sweating so much working outside and training hard and shit but it's still like night and day. I get blood work done once a month and a monthly dr visit to monitor it all. It is serious shit and I was anxious about to go on it but the results are real


H-as Pharma


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 8, 2016)

Best way to find out how much deca you need is to try with NPP first...starts working really fast, much faster than longer ester. After you see how much you need, you can get away with a pin once a week...or just stick with NPP if you don't mind more frequent pins. Besides, NPP doesn't bloat as much (for me at least).



/V


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 9, 2016)

Word I've run Npp b fore. Good stuff and gave me less bloat as well. I have Deca on hand so that's why I'm going to use that. I pinned 100mg the other day. Going to do every 4 days with it and see if it helps 


H-as Pharma


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for the insight man it's appreciated 


H-as Pharma


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2016)

avoid accu at all costs, shouldent even be on the market IMO...


----------



## independent (Jul 19, 2016)

blergs. said:


> avoid accu at all costs, shouldent even be on the market IMO...


Why?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 26, 2016)

Meh, each to their own. When you have fought acne for years and nothing else took care of it like accutane. I'm willing to pay the little price for a healthier skin.


----------

